# Teichterrasse aus WPC



## MaFF (4. Aug. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte euch mal, auf Bitten eines Users, meinen Bau der Terrasse aus WPC vorstellen.

Wo ich meinen Teich im Jahr 2010 angefangen habe zu bauen, kam natürlich die Frage der Umrandung auf. Schnell war klar das der Teich komplett mit einer Terrasse umhüllt wird. 
Nachdem diese Frage beantwortet war, stand die nächste Frage im Raum. Holz oder WPC???

Nach langen hin und her überlegen haben wir uns für WPC entschieden. Entscheidende Gründe dafür waren ganz klar die Pflege. Kärcher nehmen und sauber machen. Bei Holz müsste ich nach einigen Monaten/Jahren die Terrasse komplett streichen.Das wollte ich nicht. Der zweite Grund war für mich das WPC nicht verrottet wie Holz. Also fing ich an mit Rasenkantensteine der Fläche zu definieren. Siehe Bild 1. Dadurch entstand eine Fläche von fast 40 m², nachdem dieser Schritt fertig war musste ich das Untergestell einbauen. Habe eine Matte drunter gesetzt, damit da kein Unkraut durch kommt. Dann kam das Untergestell auf kleine Steine( siehe Bild 2 & 3) die dann mit Beton befestigt wurden (siehe Bild 4). Dann war an sich das Untergestell fertig, noch schnell Humus zwischen den Latten und fertig (siehe Bild 5). Nun hieß es den Rest fertig machen und immer schön gerade verlegen (siehe Bild 6 & 7) Das erste Brett am Teich habe ich quer zu den anderen verlegt um die offenen Bretter zu verdecken. Dann musste ich noch Filterkammer ( Bild 8) und am Bachlauf die Steine (Bild 10) ausschneiden. Dann war die grobe Fläche fertig ( Bild9 ). Um die Folie im Teich durch Sonne zu schützen haben wir ein Brett halbiert und befestigt (Bild 11). So kann man die Folie nicht sehen und sie ist geschützt. Leider musste ich dann feststellen das die Terrasse zu hoch geworden ist, also musst ich noch schnelle ein Stufe einbauen (Bild 13). Zum Schluss habe ich noch außen ein Brett angebracht um auch dort die offenen Bretter verschwinden zu lassen(Bild 14), dann noch einpaar Solarlampen eingebaut und es war endgültig fertig. Ich bereue auch nicht diesen Schritt gemacht zu haben, weil es einfach super aussieht. Habe dafür ca 4 Woche gebraucht mit Hilfe meines Schwagers, der zum Glück Tischler ist.  Für Fragen, Anregungen, Lob und Kritik stehe ich jederzeit zur Verfügung. :smoki

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Gladiator (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichterrasse aus WPC*



sieht ja fantastisch aus!


----------



## MaFF (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichterrasse aus WPC*

Danke. oki


----------



## Joerg (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichterrasse aus WPC*

Marcel,
das hast du toll hinbekommen. 
Danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung.


----------



## MaFF (4. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichterrasse aus WPC*

Danke Jörg. 
Freud mich das es euch gefällt.


----------



## zAiMoN (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichterrasse aus WPC*

:shocknaa supergeil 
   :beten


mal sehen ob ich es ansatzweise so bauen kann, 
oder doch auf das vergrauende Holz ohne PVC Touch setze...

Die Entscheidung kann sich nur noch um "Tage" handeln 

:smoki


----------



## MaFF (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichterrasse aus WPC*



zAiMoN schrieb:


> mal sehen ob ich es ansatzweise so bauen kann,
> oder doch auf das vergrauende Holz ohne PVC Touch setze...
> 
> Die Entscheidung kann sich nur noch um "Tage" handeln
> ...



Dann gucke dir regelmäßig die Bilder an und dann nimmst du WPC.


----------



## zAiMoN (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichterrasse aus WPC*

 


das soll schon noch dieses Jahr passieren...


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichterrasse aus WPC*

Servus Marcel,

sehr sauber gearbeitet , gefällt mir recht gut.

LG Markus


----------



## Zacky (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichterrasse aus WPC*

...sieht wirklich gut aus...gefällt mir echt gut...


----------



## blackbird (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichterrasse aus WPC*

Hallo Marcel, 

kann mich meinen Vorrednern (-schreibern) nur anschließen: 
Tolle Arbeit, sieht richtig gut aus! 

Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## MaFF (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teichterrasse aus WPC*

Danke an alle. Finde ich schön das es euch auch gefällt.


----------

